

Ask YC: How much do you make on advertising on your site? - mixmax

A lot of startups are depending on advertising on their site, but it is often hard to find numbers on what kind of income you can expect from this.<p>The numbers, of course, vary depending on your niche and your audience, the type of advertising you use, and how aggressively you place your ads.<p>Still I think it would be interesting to see some numbers and/or ranges. Anyone willing to share, or point to some good resources on this?
======
rrival
RefreshThing.com : 58,434,725 impressions, 19,730 clicks, $3,083.27 rev, Nov
06-Present. Dropped AdSense from most of the content last May to simplify the
design. This is AdSense only, not affiliate (CPA) revenue.

~~~
mixmax
nice little app...

Your numbers might be skewed towards the low end due to your business model. I
presume that a refresh is an impression here.

But thanks a lot for sharing. :-)

~~~
rrival
Yes - and prior to May there was an AdSense 728x90 in the top frame (fun with
auto-refreshing CPM rev =) ).

------
pchristensen
Well, my blog earned $2.16 in Amazon affiliate commissions this month! That
was on something like 10K views. Time to go swimming in my bathtub full of
cash!

------
thorax
I have one gaming site with forums that makes 400,000 impressions a month. It
makes probably $140 in Adsense in a good month, plus about $170 in targetted
banner ads from sponsors who approached me directly.

As such, it's enough to cover the servers of that hobby and pay a little
towards my other dedicated servers.

By no means is it bringing in enough money for any business. That would
require better conversion/click rates or a lot more impressions than I get.

I could probably get the banner advertisers to pay up to 50% more by
bargaining harder (since there are a number of small business suitors), but I
like them to get solid return on those advertisements.

------
inovica
We started running one site with Google Adsense. It didn't generate much
money, but showed us what kind of keywords DID generate clicks. We used this
knowledge to start selling banner adverts and that has brought in a lot more.
We're not talking fortunes - it brings in around $4000/month, but that passive
income helps

------
nextmoveone
I read somewhere TechCrunch generates $214,000 per month from advertising.

~~~
run4yourlives
I highly doubt that number. 214K a year, maybe, just maybe. I'd be surprised
if facebook even brought in that much per month.

~~~
utnick
facebook brings in 4-5 mil a month according to wikipedia

~~~
run4yourlives
Sure it does.

~~~
axod
You haven't tried affiliate marketing much have you.

One of my sites has around 1,000 visitors a day, generates $5k-$10k revenue a
month.

~~~
optimal
Wishing axod would elaborate . . .

